# Permanently Stain PVC Any Color



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Threads about how to paint PVC seem to come up often. I honestly did not know you could stain it any color until I read this how to piece. The stain is permanent and actually etches into the PVC. It seems an excellent alternative to painting for at least some applications. 

I have had success using a plastic primer (Rustoleum) or plastic paint (Krylon Fusion or Rustoleum) to a point too though.

http://makeprojects.com/Project/Stain+PVC+Any+Color+You+Like/296/1#.ULFVLtc5jEj


----------



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

Sweet!!!

I know a perfect application for this!


----------



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Yeh

I needed this many times in the past, thanks for posting :thumbsup:

Regards


----------

